# .mpg and .mpeg and .avi files to work on Ipod?



## swimmer (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi I have a ipod touch and my .mpg and .mpeg and .avi files won't work on it. When I try to sync it with iTunes it says that my ipod doesn't support the audio format of the videos, can anyone help?
Thanks!


----------



## Phat Bastard (Jan 3, 2003)

You need to convert the files to .mp4 format. iTunes will do this for you--click on Advanced/Convert Selection for iPod/iPhone.
Or, you could buy Visualhub, a great program for converting movie files.


----------



## legendz (Aug 11, 2007)

As said previously, you need to convert the files. Alternatively, you can convert the files 2 ways:
1) online @ this site if the files aren't too large. 
Media Convert - free and on line - convert and split sound, ringtones, images, docs - MP3 WMV 3GP AMR FLV SWF AMV MOV WMA AVI MPG MP4 DivX MPEG4 iPOD PSP OGG WMA AAC MP4 MPC MMF QCP KAR MIDI REALAUDIO FLAC JPG PSD DOC PDF RTF TXT ODG ODP ODS ODT SXW 
2) using a program called Free Youtube to iPod converter from this site. It 
also converts files from your computer. 
Free YouTube iPod Video Converter: flv to mp4, YouTube to iPod

I use both of these converter tools and they work extremely well. I too have an iPod touch and the quality is great. Hope this solves your problems.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

There's also the free iSquint, a "lite" version of VisualHub (which I recommend!) and it's dead easy.


----------



## swimmer (Mar 12, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks everyone but the converter in iTunes works too slowly. Also, I don't have a mac so iSquint won't work for me.
Anyone know some other way possibly?
Also, how do you delete files from your iPod?
Thanks!


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

How to delete files? Highlight track in iTunes, hit delete key. Or right click and choose delete. Dead easy


----------



## swimmer (Mar 12, 2008)

*Pictures?*



irontree said:


> How to delete files? Highlight track in iTunes, hit delete key. Or right click and choose delete. Dead easy


Thanks, but what about pictures? They don't show up as being on my iPod in iTunes.


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

Then they aren't... They need to be synced. Either by syncing with your iPhoto library or the folder of your choice.


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## Zoiks (Sep 5, 2005)

irontree said:


> View attachment 4685


This is why I love ehmac.ca so much. Ask a question, and get a through, easy to understand answer!


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Great answers, except for one small thing ...



swimmer said:


> Also, I don't have a mac so iSquint won't work for me.


Usually it's ME that misses the really important details like this in posts! 

To Swimmer: It's possible someone here will know and help, but you have to remember that this is a Mac forum. I'm quite sure there are some great video converters for Windows, you're looking for one that will do H.264 or MPEG4. Google "iPod video convert windows xp (or vista)" and I'll bet you'll find what you're looking for.

Wait ... had an idea:

Search - VersionTracker

Can't offer any guide as to which ones aren't crap, but this is at least a starting point.

Another option:

1. Throw PC out of window (first check for innocent pedestrians, of course!)
2. Buy Mac.

Oh look! A computer that works with and acts like the beautiful, easy, elegant iPod!


----------



## legendz (Aug 11, 2007)

chas_m said:


> Oh look! A computer that works with and acts like the beautiful, easy, elegant iPod!


Great sales pitch! LOL


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

I received a humorous video in .wmv format by e-mail from a friend in the U.S. this afternoon, and of course launched iSquint to convert it. Out of curiosity I clicked on the Help item in the iSquint menu bar and...


----------

